# Festival Of Flight



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2009)

Yesterday I took the family up to Watts Bridge airfield for this years Festival of Flight. Its basically a vintage aircraft fly in where spectators are able to get up close and personal with some classic aircraft. There's no flying program, but the are aircraft are constantly on the go, making a very relaxed and enjoyable experiance. Anyway here are some pics, I'm not familiar with all the vintage stuff so feel free to educate me


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2009)

..


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2009)

Probably my favourite aircraft of the day was this stunning De Havilland DH84 Dragon, simply beautiful


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2009)

What a cool group of aircraft, I bet you guys had a ball out there today!

I am amazed at the Dragon though...that has got to be pretty dang rare, and still flying!

Great shots, thanks for posting them!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice stuff, Wildcat!  I recognized most of them, although the Yellow 44 has me stumped. It's not familiar to me at all, although I am not completely up on all of the old Eastern Bloc pistons.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

Great photos man! What was the main role of the dragon?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks or the comments guys. Eric, the Russian bird is a Yak-18T Yakovlev Yak-18T - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
As for the Dragon, it was a 1930's airliner, however the RAAF used just under 100 in WWII as transports, air ambulances and navigational trainers.
Next up some Winjeels..


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2009)

..


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2009)

.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2009)

Great shots Andy thanks!

Looked like a great day


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2009)

Good stuff Andy!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2009)

Man I love Airshows! I can't wait till next weekend when I am going to the big Old Timers fly in near Stuttgart.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome shots mate! 8) 

Dragon's got a beaut scheme too


----------



## evangilder (Aug 30, 2009)

Since we only have one Winjeel in the US, it's cool to see more than one at a show. 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the commoents guys! next up CAC Mustang


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2009)

What's not to love about the lines of the Mustang?


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great Stuff. The Dragon is a great looking aircraft.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 13, 2009)

Great shots Andy, many thanks!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice shots Andy!


----------

